# Zythos Hops



## pist (6/1/12)

Gday

Got some zythos hops the other week, I am aware that these hops are a blend. Just wondering if anyone has used these, and what style of beer they are suited to as I dont want to waste them being a seasonal blend


----------



## felten (7/1/12)

I remember them talking about this on the BN. The idea behind the blend was to make a single "IPA ready" hop addition, because of the shortage of some of the more popular proprietary hops. So I would use it in an AIPA or IIPA, something along those lines.


----------



## jimi (12/1/12)

Rumor has it that Ross had a batch with this which sold out in near record time. Luke at otway estate said they plan to do an single hop iPA with it for the good food week if you want to find out what the breweries are do with it too


----------



## sirhendo (13/1/12)

jimi said:


> Rumor has it that Ross had a batch with this which sold out in near record time. Luke at otway estate said they plan to do an single hop iPA with it for the good food week if you want to find out what the breweries are do with it too



Yep - 5kg box arrived yesterday. I'll need another two boxes methinks 

Hendo


----------



## jimi (13/1/12)

sirhendo said:


> Yep - 5kg box arrived yesterday. I'll need another two boxes methinks
> 
> Hendo



these are only 10-12% AA hops so that would still only let you do a small 50ltr batch though wouldn't it  Can you keep a bottle aside for the local troll once its done.

Off topic - but I left a bottle of a belgian witbeir with Luke yesterday as its my first crack at one so I'm up for some feedback from you guys, let me know what you think.


----------



## sirhendo (13/1/12)

jimi said:


> these are only 10-12% AA hops so that would still only let you do a small 50ltr batch though wouldn't it  Can you keep a bottle aside for the local troll once its done.
> 
> Off topic - but I left a bottle of a belgian witbeir with Luke yesterday as its my first crack at one so I'm up for some feedback from you guys, let me know what you think.



Come down to the brewery and I'll swing you a couple of bottles of The Saboteur IIPA pilot batch. 8.4% and excessively hopped with 4Cs: Chinook, Cascade, Centennial and Citra ftw!


----------



## mtb (4/1/17)

Reviving an old thread - anyone brewing with Zythos at the moment? I just chucked on an APA which contains it but not sure if I'll dry hop with it too.


----------



## droid (5/1/17)

just about to blow my second keg of APA with Zythos, SImcoe and Citra ~ whirlpooled and dry-hopped, good stuff!

on it's own...dunno


----------



## Illunada (11/1/17)

I tried Zythos recently
Tipically a west coast IPA blend, for me it's like a Simcoe Amarillo Citra but not overpowered. 
Just add 1 other hops to make your own twist


It's not too piny or citrusy, then add what you want according to the profile you are looking for.
citrusy, fruity or piny hop


----------

